# Stand by me



## mademoiselleallumette (16 Ottobre 2015)

Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.

Dunque. C'è lui, che chiameremo Erre, il mio ragazzo da un'anno e mezzo, una storia che non so ben definire, in cui ho pensato di trovare un compagno di vita, un ragazzo dolcissimo e pieno di paure, un po' infantile, che ha lasciato che io fossi il perno della nostra storia, e tutto sommato mi stava anche bene così, perché credo di aver capito cosa vuol dire dare amore e non solo pretenderlo, chiederlo a gran voce, esserne affamata. Mi sono presa cura di lui, credo a mio modo di avere voglia di dargli amore, facendo per lui cose che non avevo ma fatto. Pareva una relazione normale, cosa rara, da queste parti.
 Politicamente a me affine (per me è una cosa importante, venendo da un passato e un presente militante), dagli interessi simili, ma molto distante da me quanto allo stimolo intellettuale e il modo di approcciarsi alla vita. Lui è pratico, diretto, essenziale, straight edge e senza sofismi; io sono tutta cinema impegnato e filosofeggiamenti e sostanze psicotrope e pippe mentali. Se lui è un brano hc io sono un pezzo dei Radiohead.
La nostra diversità è stata per tanto tempo la nostra forza, io gli insegnavo a curarsi di più della sua interiorità,lui depotenziava le mie fisime...in un ingranaggio strano che a furia di oliarlo ci siamo fatti proprio male. Litigate furiose, cattiverie gratuite ed evitabili, miei grandi sensi di colpa, sue fughe, tutto questo per cercare di incastrarci, e sembravamo essere usciti indenni da ogni prova. Finché un bel giorno, a luglio, da un giorno all'altro Erre decide che non vuole più stare con me, che non ce la fa più a 'pensare per due', e scappa. come suo solito, come sempre. 
Tornerà dopo poco, as usual, ma quella volta qualcosa dentro di me ha fatto crack, da quella volta mi sento aperta in due.

E' allora che incontro Emme, la mia nemesi, così diverso di me, lontano anni luce, ma così dolorosamente complementare, tutto romanticismo d'assalto e saluti romani e 'volli, fortissimamente volli', km distante (in senso fisico), ma così presente. Colto, interessante, profondo, dolce, presente, attento, anche lui fidanzato. Iniziamo a parlarci per gioco, per noia, per solitudine mia, durante la pausa con Erre...presto mi accorgo che mi è entrato dentro, e ci accorgiamo che quello che proviamo l'uno per l'altra non è soltanto un sentirsi amicale. Abbiamo iniziato ad addomesticarci, a volerci, ad essere al contempo preda e cacciatore, ad esporci, in un raffinato gioco di nervi fatto di mistero e non detti e momenti di poesia indescrivibile. Senza vederci, solo così, nella nostra testa. Vorremmo stare più vicini, vorremmo che tutto fosse più semplice. Ce lo diciamo, sempre, ogni volta che ci si pensa, perché è maleducazione pensarsi e non dirselo.
Lo sogno, più volte, lui sogna me, ci sentiamo al telefono, balbettiamo, arrossiamo, e nostre lingue si intecciano davanti alle cornette quando vorremmo intrecciarle nelle nostre bocche, ma non accade.
Accade però che per altre sue cose lui capiti nella mia città, e ci prendiamo un caffè, facciamo una passeggiata. Sì, niente altro che una passeggiata. Sorrisi che pesano più di una scopata, momenti più intimi del sesso. Nemmeno un bacio, ma la sua mano che mi ferma e mi dice che vuole me, che non ha più vincoli, e che non mi tocca finché non ne avrò anche io. Mi dice che devo stare bene, che devo scegliere quello che io reputi più giusto, che non vuole pressarmi. Riprende il treno, ho lo stomaco bucato dalla mancanza.

E ora sono qua, che mi sveglio pensando a Emme, mi addormento pensando ad Emme e sapendo che lui fa lo stesso, tiene i miei occhi nel taschino come un amuleto. Ogni giorno, tutto il giorno, mai un'ora senza cenni da parte sua. Continuo a vedere Erre per cui provo una forma di amore strano, la voglia di non fargli male,affetto struggente e tenerezza, l'incapacità di sentirmi una stronza, l'ho fatto troppe volte e il karma non è mai stato benevolo. Pensavo di essere capace di amare più di una persona alla volta, ma forse non è così, e intanto mi consumo di dieta forzata e desiderio.
Aiutatemi, almeno un salvagente in questa valle di lacrime.

(e emme che mi manda stand by me degli Oasis, per tornare ellitticamente al titolo)
Grazie dell'attenzione.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
> Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
> Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.
> 
> ...


"Da qualche giorno sento il mio cuore che frulla qui. È un bel sentire." ( cit. Wide) .... Ecco leggendoti ho pensato al tuo cuore che batte per emme e mi è venuta in mente questa frase. leggendoti ho pensato che vuoi "fortissimamente" emme e che per erre è rimasto un profondo affetto e tenerezza .... Perché valle di lacrime ? bellissima " stand by me "... Ciao e bentornata.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (16 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Da qualche giorno sento il mio cuore che frulla qui. È un bel sentire." ( cit. Wide) .... Ecco leggendoti ho pensato al tuo cuore che batte per emme e mi è venuta in mente questa frase. leggendoti ho pensato che vuoi "fortissimamente" emme e che per erre è rimasto un profondo affetto e tenerezza .... Perché valle di lacrime ? bellissima " stand by me "... Ciao e bentornata.


Ciao cara, grazie della citazione. Sono sicura che la riutilizzerò presto 
E se ti dicessi che non ce la faccio a scegliere, nonostante sia vero ciò che dici?
Se ti dicessi che ho milleseicento paure e che sono in un periodo di estrema fragilità, mi diresti che sono una vigliacca?
Lo sono due volte, verso me stessa e verso Erre?
La valle di lacrime è per questo, aiutatemi a dipanarmi, se potete.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Ciao cara, grazie della citazione. Sono sicura che la riutilizzerò presto
> E se ti dicessi che non ce la faccio a scegliere, nonostante sia vero ciò che dici?
> Se ti dicessi che ho milleseicento paure e che sono in un periodo di estrema fragilità, mi diresti che sono una vigliacca?
> Lo sono due volte, verso me stessa e verso Erre?
> La valle di lacrime è per questo, aiutatemi a dipanarmi, se potete.


Ora comprendo perché tu citasti " la regola della reciprocità " in un compagno, nel tuo primo post qui  hai spiegato in modo esaustiva il tuo sentire e il tuo tormento. Hai dei dubbi perché con Emme è ancora tutto sospeso, lo comprendo.  Però nella vita bisogna anche osare. Non sei una vigliacca, sei confusa più semplicemente.


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao, benvenuta 

...bello preda e cacciatore al contempo...cosa intendi?

con erre non c'è questo gioco?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ma sei matta con uno che fa il saluto romano.?
Appena passa l'attrazione passionale vi scannate.
Però a te piace il dramma.
Prendi meno sostanze e smetti di voler vivere in un film. È roba da coatti e tu ci tieni a non esserlo.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (16 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> ...bello preda e cacciatore al contempo...cosa intendi?
> 
> con erre non c'è questo gioco?


ciao ipazia, è sempre bello quando interagisci con me, mi dai ottimi spunti, come fiammetta.
preda e cacciatore al contempo perché quando io fuggo, emme mi riprende, e vice versa. 
con erre non c'è più, non so se c'è mai stato, non è proprio tipo da 'passioni che annodano lo stomaco'


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (16 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei matta con uno che fa il saluto romano.?
> Appena passa l'attrazione passionale vi scannate.
> Però a te piace il dramma.
> Prendi meno sostanze e smetti di voler vivere in un film. È roba da coatti e tu ci tieni a non esserlo.


questo è uno dei più grandi problemi.
però l'ho conosciuto, ne abbiamo già parlato, non mi sembra così tanto unammerda.
Sì, ho un certo estetizzante gusto del dramma. Ma sta comunque là, in mezzo allo stomaco, film o non film.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma sei matta con uno che fa il saluto romano.?*
> Appena passa l'attrazione passionale vi scannate.
> Però a te piace il dramma.
> Prendi meno sostanze e smetti di voler vivere in un film. È roba da coatti e tu ci tieni a non esserlo.


 Vabbe' ma si ammansiscono


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> ciao ipazia, è sempre bello quando interagisci con me, mi dai ottimi spunti, come fiammetta.
> preda e cacciatore al contempo perché quando io fuggo, emme mi riprende, e vice versa.
> con erre non c'è più, non so se c'è mai stato, non è proprio tipo da 'passioni che annodano lo stomaco'


Grazie, ne sono contenta 

e tu che cosa vuoi? 

Che quel gioco è ad alto mantenimento e deve tener conto anche dei denti e degli artigli...anche se capisco bene che, specialmente quando il livello è più che altro nell'immaginario, sia veramente eccitante giocarlo. E coinvolgente. 

Ma al di là del gioco, incuriosisce anche me, come Brunetta, la questione delle posizioni politiche differenti e opposte, fra l'altro dici che sei militante, quindi immagino che per te sia importante e molto. In termini di identificazione. 

Anche questa parte fa parte del gioco? 

Che anche questa parte, se le vostre posizioni sono diverse...io non sono militante, ma ho tutta una serie di pregiudizi che non riesco proprio a bypassare in termini di relazioni "strette". Che non è solo politica, anzi la politica non c'entra niente in fondo, è proprio sguardo sul mondo e sulla vita.

E con erre, state affrontando la questione che tu hai fatto crack? Lo sa?

edit: posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao e benvenuta,

Leggo tristezza/scontentezza tra le righe, nell'essere incapace di amare più persone. 
Solitamente il dubbio amletico è riferito alla situazione opposta. 

Forse ci sono threads o posts, riguardanti la tua storia, che non ho avuto modo di leggere, e mi piacerebbe approfondire questo aspetto.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (16 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie, ne sono contenta
> 
> e tu che cosa vuoi?
> 
> ...


Quante domande interessanti, ci provo a dare una risposta senza impazzire definitivamente.

parto dalla fine.
ho 28 anni, e no, erre non sa che ho fatto crack. non capirebbe, non è abituato ad analizzare in termini empatici le questioni.
se i problemi non si sollevano semplicemente non esistono.

Vengo al punto della questione: emme all'inizio era testosterone, ormoni e piacevolezza. 
Mi piaceva anche il gusto del proibito, dello sfidare dei limiti che non sapevo quanto fossero miei e quanto imposti dal gruppo dei pari, diciamo così. Mi affascinava sentirlo così lontano, mi repelleva al contempo. Croce e delizia.
Poi ho iniziato a litigarci, discuterci, parlarci. E il suo dialogare tesseva ponti, invece di spezzarli. Lui non se ne fa un cruccio, capisce che lo affascino e che non mi capisce, e dice che deve e vuole amarmi, non capirmi.
Io ho tutto messo in stand by, in epoché, semplicemente sappiamo che ci sono parti della vita che non potremo mai nemmeno lontanamente far sfiorare.
Capiterà di trovarci dalle due parti opposte di un corteo, è già capitato metaforicamente, e dovremo allora decidere di scegliere noi, tradendo il nostro sangue, o il nostro sangue tradendo noi. Lo sappiamo, è così che va.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (16 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta,
> 
> Leggo tristezza/scontentezza tra le righe, nell'essere incapace di amare più persone.
> *Solitamente il dubbio amletico è riferito alla situazione opposta*.
> ...


in che senso?
no, nessun thread specifico.
era all'inizio, e non volevo espormi, dunque era solo tratteggiata in termini generali.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> questo è uno dei più grandi problemi.
> però l'ho conosciuto, ne abbiamo già parlato, non mi sembra così tanto unammerda.
> Sì, ho un certo estetizzante gusto del dramma. Ma sta comunque là, in mezzo allo stomaco, film o non film.



La vita ognuno se la rovina da sé in modi diversi.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (16 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vita ognuno se la rovina da sé in modi diversi.


e diciamo che questo lo sapevo


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Quante domande interessanti, ci provo a dare una risposta senza impazzire definitivamente.
> 
> parto dalla fine.
> ho 28 anni, e no, erre non sa che ho fatto crack. non capirebbe, non è abituato ad analizzare in termini empatici le questioni.
> ...


Però, a me non sembra un problema che riguardi l'empatia quello con erre. Hai fatto crack con lui. Per i suoi comportamenti. Per i suoi modi di fare. Che ti hanno ferita. 
Non discutendone in realtà l'hai già lasciato fuori. Non pensi?

Ma penso che la cosa importante, per te, è che ti stai assumendo il decidere per lui, pensi per due invece che per te in questo modo...e questo confonde oltre che vincolare. 
Oltre che impedirti di guardarlo per quello che è di fronte a te e a quella che sei. E guardare te di fronte a lui per quelo che è. 

In effetti ti piace il dramma...bella la cosa del sangue...che è vita però, il tradimento col sangue c'entra sempre pochissimo...se non per confermare che non si può tradire il proprio. Ma lui ha la tua età? 

Se devo dirtela tutta, quel grassetto...tu pensi che si possa DOVERE amare? E senza comprendere?

Cosa vuol dire dovere amare?...e volere amare?


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però, a me non sembra un problema che riguardi l'empatia quello con erre. Hai fatto crack con lui. Per i suoi comportamenti. Per i suoi modi di fare. Che ti hanno ferita.
> Non discutendone in realtà l'hai già lasciato fuori. Non pensi?
> 
> Ma penso che la cosa importante, per te, è che ti stai assumendo il decidere per lui, *pensi per due invece che per te *in questo modo...e questo confonde oltre che vincolare.
> ...


Con erre l'ho sempre fatto, sempre.
Ed infatti è questa forma di amore materno che ho per lui che mi sta intrappolando, come se avessi paura di spezzarlo troppo, come se dovessi proteggerlo.
Credo di essere io ad aver tirato la carretta di questo rapporto, principalmente. Non è emotivamente pronto.
E quindi in realtà mi sono assunta tutte le eventuali responsabilità del fallimento o della riuscita di questa storia.

Quanto a emme, la metafora del sangue forse l'avevo resa poco chiara. Io vivo immersa dalla nascita dalla mia gente, che sento più di sangue della mia stessa famiglia, quelli che mi farebbero un processo in pubblica piazza in quanto traditrice della purezza dell'idea, perché quella che va con un fascista ha il sangue infetto.
Il noi invece siam me ed emme, e sappiamo che questa cosa presto ci verrà sbattuta in faccia.

Quanto al grassetto, ho sbagliato a citare, dice che vuole amarmi. Ieri mi ha scritto che ho il suo cuore, e che piano piano questa distanza si colmerà.

Edit: il sangue è vita, perché pulsa e porta ossigeno, ma contiene anche legami mortiferi.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> in che senso?
> no, nessun thread specifico.
> era all'inizio, e non volevo espormi, dunque era solo tratteggiata in termini generali.


In generale si crede di poter amare solo una persona,  e ci si domanda se è possibile amarne più di una. 
Tu scrivi che credevi di poterne amare più di una alla volta, da cosa deriva questa affermazione? In passato hai amato più uomini contemporaneamente?


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In generale si crede di poter amare solo una persona,  e ci si domanda se è possibile amarne più di una.
> Tu scrivi che credevi di poterne amare più di una alla volta, da cosa deriva questa affermazione? In passato hai amato più uomini contemporaneamente?


non so se si poteva trattare d'amore, ma di sicuro sono convinta del fatto che l'amore non si esaurisca tutto in una persona. credo che anzi sia qualcosa che sia possibile moltiplicare, fino a riempirsene, non dividere fino ad esaurire.
sono sempre stata attratta in modo 'platonico' da altre persone, ben conscia che la fedeltà sia una scelta, che si prende consapevolmente, e si rispetta. Una pratica in fieri, un qualcosa che si costruisce e che può mutare, che non si raggiunge mai come assunto perché non mi sono mai ritenuta 'normativamente' monogama, ma poliamorica e fedele per scelta.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> non so se si poteva trattare d'amore, ma di sicuro sono convinta del fatto che l'amore non si esaurisca tutto in una persona. credo che anzi sia qualcosa che sia possibile moltiplicare, fino a riempirsene, non dividere fino ad esaurire.
> sono sempre stata attratta in modo 'platonico' da altre persone, ben conscia che la fedeltà sia una scelta, che si prende consapevolmente, e si rispetta. Una pratica in fieri, un qualcosa che si costruisce e che può mutare, che non si raggiunge mai come assunto perché non mi sono mai ritenuta 'normativamente' monogama, ma poliamorica e fedele per scelta.


Emme condivide questa tua visione dell'amore? Ed Erre?


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Emme condivide questa tua visione dell'amore? Ed Erre?


Erre no, lui è fedele.
Emme è un pochino più spregiudicato, sa che con me non è al sicuro, ma per lui il tradimento è il venire meno a un patto, quindi è poco onorevole venir meno. Infatti ha lasciato la sua lei.
ora che ci penso però non abbiamo parlato di questa cosa in modo compiuto, è una storia strana, molto di pancia.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Con erre l'ho sempre fatto, sempre.
> Ed infatti è questa forma di amore materno che ho per lui che mi sta intrappolando, come se avessi paura di spezzarlo troppo, come se dovessi proteggerlo.
> Credo di essere io ad aver tirato la carretta di questo rapporto, principalmente. Non è emotivamente pronto.
> E quindi in realtà mi sono assunta tutte le eventuali responsabilità del fallimento o della riuscita di questa storia.
> ...


Beh...inizia a pensare solo per te...che forse questo modo di pensare per due serve più a te  che a lui...ci hai mai pensato?

le interposte persone sono sempre segnali importanti dei nostri bisogni profondi...

Piace il dramma anche a lui ...ma a te, dichiarazioni così altisonanti, costruite principalmente sull'immaginario, a quanto ho capito, che effetto ti fanno? lasciando via per un attimo gli immaginari? 

Vi siete visti solo una volta, se non ho capito male, sbaglio?

Non sono romantica...perdonami se tolgo la poesia...io adoro gli uomini che mi dicono "non fidarti se non che di te". 
Li trovo onesti. E adoro nello stesso modo la lentezza e la cautela nell'espressione di parole che rimandano ad un qualcosa che a me sembra più sognato che reale. 

Una dichiarazione come quella in grassetto a me farebbe scattare tutti gli allarmi in contemporanea

edit: non esiste vita senza morte e morte senza vita...è un ciclo esente da ogni tradimento, nella sua brutalità...ma il sangue di cui parli tu, è più frutto di condizionamenti, che della brutalità della Vita, mi sa...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Erre no, lui è fedele.
> Emme è un pochino più spregiudicato, sa che con me non è al sicuro, ma per lui il tradimento è il venire meno a un patto, quindi è poco onorevole venir meno. Infatti ha lasciato la sua lei.
> ora che ci penso però non abbiamo parlato di questa cosa in modo compiuto, è una storia strana, molto di pancia.


A mio parere i partners devono esser complementari ed affini. 

Gli opposti si attraggono nel breve  periodo( un anno,o poco più, complici la curiosità dell'inesplorato, e la pazienza), al contrario nel medio-lungo bisogna avere una visione della vita simile!

A volte Erre per la sua semplicità ti avrà considerata "pazza", invece,  Emme nella medesima situazione ti potrebbe stupire.

Ma ovviamente sono considerazioni che faccio per ciò che tu riporti.

Ps: sei tu pesci ed emme o cancro/scorpione? Erre vergine?


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A mio parere i partners devono esser complementari ed affini.
> 
> Gli opposti si attraggono nel breve  periodo( un anno,o poco più, complici la curiosità dell'inesplorato, e la pazienza), al contrario nel medio-lungo bisogna avere una visione della vita simile!
> 
> ...


oddio!
l'astrologia, adoro!
in realtà una vergine c'è, e sono io.
Emme è Leone, come Erre.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> oddio!
> l'astrologia, adoro!
> in realtà una vergine c'è, e sono io.
> Emme è Leone, come Erre.


Strano, sono atteggiamenti che mi ricordano più segni d'acqua  magari l'ascendente!


----------



## Ecate (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma si ammansiscono


Dopo qualche mese. Dopo qualche anno invece...:nuke:


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Strano, sono atteggiamenti che mi ricordano più segni d'acqua  magari l'ascendente!


io sono ascendente leone.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dopo qualche mese. Dopo qualche anno invece...:nuke:


eh già..:blank:

(ciao cara:bacissimo


----------



## Domhet (17 Ottobre 2015)

Questo topic mi ha ricordato Ecce bombo.

Ma mi si nota di più se non vengo...o se vengo e me ne sto in disparte?


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> io sono ascendente leone.


Uguale al mio lui! Ma tra i due la più 'drammatica' sono io


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Questo topic mi ha ricordato Ecce bombo.
> 
> Ma mi si nota di più se non vengo...o se vengo e me ne sto in disparte?


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...inizia a pensare solo per te...che forse questo modo di pensare per due serve più a te  che a lui...ci hai mai pensato?
> 
> le interposte persone sono sempre segnali importanti dei nostri bisogni profondi...
> 
> ...


Le parole di Emme mi lasciano parecchio perplessa, c'è sempre un'ambivalenza di fondo.
Da una parte spaventano anche me, non mi fido. E lo sa. Mi spaventa tantissimo.
Dall'altra mi piacciono, troppo, mi fanno sentire al centro del ciclone. In un punto calmo appena prima del caos.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Questo topic mi ha ricordato Ecce bombo.
> 
> Ma mi si nota di più se non vengo...o se vengo e me ne sto in disparte?


fermo restando che adoVo quel film, ma perché?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Con erre l'ho sempre fatto, sempre.
> *Ed infatti è questa forma di amore materno che ho per lui che mi sta intrappolando, *come se avessi paura di spezzarlo troppo, come se dovessi proteggerlo.
> Credo di essere io ad aver tirato la carretta di questo rapporto, principalmente. Non è emotivamente pronto.
> E quindi in realtà mi sono assunta tutte le eventuali responsabilità del fallimento o della riuscita di questa storia.
> ...


Non si può fare da mamma al proprio uomo. Buongiorno.


----------



## Tessa (17 Ottobre 2015)

Madmoiselle mi sei simpatica e mi ricordi i tempi del liceo. Quando si saltava scuola e si andava in corteo a manifestare e si perdevano pomeriggi interi a fantasticare di amori improbabili con le cuffie nelle orecchie, tra un libro e una cannetta. 
Ma tu hai 28 anni cazzo! Non 16. 
Dovresti avere una direzione.
Cosa vuoi fare da grande?


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Madmoiselle mi sei simpatica e mi ricordi i tempi del liceo. Quando si saltava scuola e si andava in corteo a manifestare e si perdevano pomeriggi interi a fantasticare di amori improbabili con le cuffie nelle orecchie, tra un libro e una cannetta.
> Ma tu hai 28 anni cazzo! Non 16.
> Dovresti avere una direzione.
> Cosa vuoi fare da grande?


cosa c'entrano le direzioni?
che c'entra cosa voglio fare da grande?

io ho parlato di una storia che non ha età, primo perché la militanza non si ferma al liceo, mi duole dirtelo ma mi sbatto quotidianamente per cercare di cambiare le cose, per tutte e tutti, secondo perché a grandi linee credo che la mia storia possa riferirsi anche a domande generali, come nel senso in cui l'avevano intesa ipazia o fiammetta, per esempio.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non si può fare da mamma al proprio uomo. Buongiorno.


Buongiorno 
in effetti è così, dovrò fare chiarezza.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Le parole di Emme mi lasciano parecchio perplessa, c'è sempre un'ambivalenza di fondo.
> Da una parte spaventano anche me, non mi fido. E lo sa. Mi spaventa tantissimo.
> Dall'altra mi piacciono, troppo, mi fanno sentire al centro del ciclone. In un punto calmo appena prima del caos.


...se vi siete visti solo una volta, e il resto è fatto per comunicazione parziale (al telefono si raggiunge forse il 50% di completezza di comunicazione, in una stima molto positiva), quello di cui state parlando cosa sono?

Parli di lui, o dell'immaginario di lui?

E lui, parla di te, o dell'immaginario di te?

Per forza c'è ambivalenza, se la comunicazione è costruita sugli immaginari...sui ghost...

Tutto è permesso quando si tratta di ghost...e l'ambivalenza è un buon carburante per spingere avanti...

e non ci vedo niente di male, il punto è esserne consapevoli per potersi collocare...


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...se vi siete visti solo una volta, e il resto è fatto per comunicazione parziale (al telefono si raggiunge forse il 50% di completezza di comunicazione, in una stima molto positiva), quello di cui state parlando cosa sono?
> 
> Parli di lui, o dell'immaginario di lui?
> 
> ...


si beh, credo sia tutta questione di 'immaginari' che si scontrano e si attraggono, ed è proprio quella la mia reticenza più grande. e se buttassi a mare la realtà per vivere di un sogno?


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> si beh, credo sia tutta questione di 'immaginari' che si scontrano e si attraggono, ed è proprio quella la mia reticenza più grande. e se buttassi a mare la realtà per vivere di un sogno?


dipende cosa vuoi per te, nella realtà 

il punto non è scegliere fra erre e emme..a me sembrano entrambi interposte persone per arrivare a questioni che riguardano invece te...

che ti ritrovi in una storia in cui non ti riconosci, e in cui non riesci a comunicare di te, appoggiando la motivazione del non farlo alle sue incapacità empatiche, e in cui non ti esponi tu per prima per come  sei. 

e parallelamente ci sono i ghost che giocano con le possibilità del "sarà"...che è un gioco interessante e bellissimo...ma anche molto destabilizzante se dentro non ci si mette presenza e si confonde la realtà con l'immaginario....

insomma, hai una gran fretta di decidere, parli tantissimo di erre e emme e per niente di te...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> cosa c'entrano le direzioni?
> che c'entra cosa voglio fare da grande?
> 
> io ho parlato di una storia che non ha età, primo perché la militanza non si ferma al liceo, mi duole dirtelo ma mi sbatto quotidianamente per cercare di cambiare le cose, per tutte e tutti, secondo perché a grandi linee credo che la mia storia possa riferirsi anche a domande generali, come nel senso in cui l'avevano intesa ipazia o fiammetta, per esempio.


Guarda che non si tratta di Capuleti e Montecchi, si tratta di uno che prende a sprangate chi tu pensi che abbia dei diritti.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non si tratta di Capuleti e Montecchi, si tratta di uno che prende a sprangate chi tu pensi che abbia dei diritti.


non è uno così, non esistono solo i picchiatori.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> non è uno così, non esistono solo i picchiatori.


Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto molte delle discussioni aperte per farmi un po' l'idea dei vari problemi che si affrontano giornalmente qui dentro. Non mi sono intromesso ancora in alcuno di essi, sono ancora troppo preso nella mia situazione per provare a dire la mia fuori dal mio topic.
Però permettimi di dar ragione a Brunetta: se per te i tuoi convincimenti politico/sociali hanno l'importanza che hai descritto (e credo siano in linea con i miei) non dovresti prendere sotto gamba il fatto che lui la pensi nella maniera diametralmente opposta. Da quanto ho capito tu sei un'attivista, mentre lui non è solo di destra, hai scritto che è fascista. Non è un problema di schieramento politico, è un problema di instaurare una relazione con uno che ha convinzioni DIAMETRALMENTE OPPOSTE a ciò per cui ti batti. 
E la scusa del "non esistono solo picchiatori" non sta in piedi, perché sai perfettamente cosa intende col suo post Brunetta...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che *non si tratta di Capuleti e Montecchi*, si tratta di uno che prende a sprangate chi tu pensi che abbia dei diritti.


Sai che in termini di immaginario, mi sa che hai toccato una questione fondante?

chissà se lei ne coglie gli impliciti nei diversi livelli di lei, e non solo nel livello del romanticismo...

quoto


----------



## spleen (17 Ottobre 2015)

Attenti all'attrazione dell' opposto!              Ciao care.


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenti all'attrazione dell' opposto!              Ciao care.


Ciao!! 

...hai ragione...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenti all'attrazione dell' opposto!              Ciao care.


Ma no sono piacevolissime, almeno per me   anche durature,boh mi sa che siete troppo spaventati dagli " opposti" .


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no sono piacevolissime, almeno per me   anche durature,boh mi sa che siete troppo spaventati dagli " opposti" .


se negli opposti si cercano risposte che riguardano se stessi...non è questione di paura, ma di consapevolezza...spesso l'opposto diventa il segno di una pigrizia nel porre domande a se stessi...

sul piacere non discuto....ma anche rispetto al piacere, io credo che ne esistano di diversi tipi...e anche qui l'importante è essere consapevoli di sè e dei propri bisogni profondi...sicuramente l'adrenalina dell'opposto è splendida e meravigliosa...ma è adrenalina...il piacere io credo sia molto di più che semplice adrenalina..che adoro dal profondo dell'anima, ma so che è una botta di vita, non piacere, o almeno non il piacere che so di desiderare io...


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> se negli opposti si cercano risposte che riguardano se stessi...non è questione di paura, ma di consapevolezza...spesso l'opposto diventa il segno di una pigrizia nel porre domande a se stessi...
> 
> sul piacere non discuto....ma anche rispetto al piacere, io credo che ne esistano di diversi tipi...e anche qui l'importante è essere consapevoli di sè e dei propri bisogni profondi...sicuramente l'adrenalina dell'opposto è splendida e meravigliosa...ma è adrenalina...il piacere io credo sia molto di più che semplice adrenalina..che adoro dal profondo dell'anima, ma so che è una botta di vita, non piacere, o almeno non il piacere che so di desiderare io...


Non solo. Qualche volta abbiamo bisogno dell'opposto come complemento. Un esempio banale è quando la persona razionale e metodica necessita di relazionarsi con una controparte impulsiva, disordinata, estroversa. 

Ma qui non c'è la necessità di migliorare se stessi con una persona che ha distinti tratti caratteriali; qui c'è una donna che si sta relazionando con un uomo che è la personificazione di ciò contro cui si batte socialmente. È ben diverso...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non solo. Qualche volta abbiamo bisogno dell'opposto come complemento. Un esempio banale è quando la persona razionale e metodica necessita di relazionarsi con una controparte impulsiva, disordinata, estroversa.
> 
> Ma qui non c'è la necessità di migliorare se stessi con una persona che ha distinti tratti caratteriali; qui c'è una donna che si sta relazionando con un uomo che è la *personificazione di ciò contro cui si batte socialmente*. È ben diverso...


e a quale bisogno risponde personificando, e quindi mettendo fuori da sè, quel "contro"?


edit: che poi, relazionando...se ho ben capito si sono visti una volta. Il resto è immaginario. E l'immaginario è dialogo con se stessi, mica con l'altro...


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e a quale bisogno risponde personificando, e quindi mettendo fuori da sè, quel "contro"?
> 
> 
> edit: che poi, relazionando...se ho ben capito si sono visti una volta. Il resto è immaginario. E l'immaginario è dialogo con se stessi, mica con l'altro...


Questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei [emoji6] 
Per me sarebbe inconcepibile iniziare anche solo un dialogo costruttivo con una persona del genere, figurati instaurare una relazione...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei [emoji6]
> Per me sarebbe inconcepibile iniziare anche solo un dialogo costruttivo con una persona del genere, figurati instaurare una relazione...




io mi rendo conto di avere pregiudizi, ma mi rendo anche conto che sono problema mio. E costruire dialogo con la diversità, anche molto profonda da me, mi ha sempre molto incuriosito. 

A volte rispondeva a bisogno di scontro e conferma di me quindi
A volte era vera ricerca di comprensione di parti di me che da sola non riuscivo a comprendere
A volte era l'adrenalina della trasgressione a me stessa
etc etc

In questo ondivagare mi sono formata l'idea che le ideologie siano stampelle dell'io. 

E il mio pregiudizio riguarda questo. Più che la posizione in sè.

Di mio non trovo affidabili le persone che hanno bisogno di stampelle esterne (credo di vario genere e tipo) per sostenere se stesse nel fluire della Vita. 

E poca differenza fa l'usare la stampella in modo diretto (attraverso l'adesione all'idea) o indiretto (reagendo all'idea e mettendosi contro).
Sempre stampella è. 

E' sempre velo che tiene lontani dal proprio io e dalle proprie pulsioni profonde. 

Ed è posizione mia eh. Non è assolutamente critica. 
Ognuno per quanto mi riguarda può usare le stampelle che vuole. 

Solo a me non interessa, e da questo tengo distanza quando quello che cerco è relazione nutriente per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non solo. Qualche volta abbiamo bisogno dell'opposto come complemento. Un esempio banale è quando la persona razionale e metodica necessita di relazionarsi con una controparte impulsiva, disordinata, estroversa.
> 
> Ma qui non c'è la necessità di migliorare se stessi con una persona che ha distinti tratti caratteriali; *qui c'è una donna che si sta relazionando con un uomo che è la personificazione di ciò contro cui si batte socialmente.* È ben diverso...


Vero, questo aspetto sicuramente può essere un ostacolo  ma non è  insormontabile, mademoiselle ed emme dovrebbero affrontare la questione prima possibile.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io mi rendo conto di avere pregiudizi, ma mi rendo anche conto che sono problema mio. E costruire dialogo con la diversità, anche molto profonda da me, mi ha sempre molto incuriosito.
> 
> A volte rispondeva a bisogno di scontro e conferma di me quindi
> A volte era vera ricerca di comprensione di parti di me che da sola non riuscivo a comprendere
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Mi piace confrontarmi con chi ha idee diametralmente opposte dalle mie, ma questo quando il dialogo porta a un costrutto. Cioè quando DA ENTRAMBE le parti c'è la completa comprensione che la propria idea non sia verità assoluta, un assioma.
Io mi relaziono volentieri con chi è di destra, sempre se dall'alta parte trovo un interlocutore con argomentazioni valide a suffragio dalle sue tesi. 

Ma qui si parla di uno che pensa col braccio alzato. E con gente così il dialogo (imho) non ha costrutto, non porta a insegnare nulla a nessuno. 

Felice di essere confutato [emoji6]


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
> Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
> Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.
> 
> ...


Straziante,poetico,profondo,cuori che battono,mutande che folleggiano,saette che si insinuano in sperduti e ignari anfratti,in tutto questo scintillante e conturbante momento di vita,mi sale dentro un plumbeo pensiero:chissà come batte il cuore di erre,e chissà come sarebbe quel battito se sapesse unA verità nascosta,chissà se la ritmica di quel battito sarebbe contaminata dai bassi e putridi languori sessuali della sua dolce metà che forse tanto dolce non è,e allora eccola la nostra eroina che si consuma fra dieta forzata e desiderio,che aspetta un salvagente nella sua valle di lacrime,come se qualcuno gli avesse puntato una pistola.....
ma si è lei la nostra eroina,con un presente ellittico e infingardo,voluto alle spalle del suo uomo,e voi adesso mi chiederete:quale sarà il finale della nostra eroina?SEMPLICEMENTE DENTRO UNA FRATTA A PECORINA!


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, questo aspetto sicuramente può essere un ostacolo  ma non è  insormontabile, mademoiselle ed emme dovrebbero affrontare la questione prima possibile.


Non è insormontabile. Ma dovrebbe essere un aspetto fondamentale per mademoiselle. Mentre da come scrive sembra quasi essere eccitata di relazionarsi con una persona a lei così diversa. 
Infatti trovo il post di Brunetta nella sua brutale semplificazione perfetto per porle un interrogativo che Mademoiselle non è riuscita ancora a cogliere...


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Mi piace confrontarmi con chi ha idee diametralmente opposte dalle mie, ma questo quando il dialogo porta a un costrutto. Cioè quando DA ENTRAMBE le parti c'è la completa comprensione che la propria idea non sia verità assoluta, un assioma.
> Io mi relaziono volentieri con chi è di destra, sempre se dall'alta parte trovo un interlocutore con argomentazioni valide a suffragio dalle sue tesi.
> 
> ...


secondo me qui si parla dell'immaginario di mademoiselleallumette...più che di emme...

Lei lo vede e lo immagina così...

io continuo a battere sulla questione dell'immaginario perchè, se ho bene capito, loro si sono visti una volta, il resto l'hanno fatto per messaggi e telefonate...sono ghost...non persone reali....non ancora almeno

confondere questi livelli e scambiarli io la trovo una perdita di opportunità di conoscenza

se ho ben capito, il dialogo con emme è più un dialogo di lei con lei....su molteplici piani che riguardano la sua identità di donna, di attivista, di appartenente alla "sua gente"...

emme a me sembra molto un modo per svelare cose che riguardano lei....e la passione e il desiderio secondo me riguardano più questo che emme...ma io leggo soltanto e potrebbe essere soltanto una cavolata...

è lei che deve ascoltarsi e darsi il tempo di capire a quali bisogni risponde questo ingresso a fuoco di artificio di emme nella sua vita...

e non voglio togliere il peso di emme a emme...ma glielo si toglie nel momento in cui lo si considera per ciò che non è....ossia persona reale e non immaginario...

fra l'altro confondere questi livelli, immaginario e reale, produce veli che neanche permettono reale conoscenza...


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> secondo me qui si parla dell'immaginario di mademoiselleallumette...più che di emme...
> 
> Lei lo vede e lo immagina così...
> 
> ...


Bisogna vedere quanto immaginario sia stato tolto da quell'unico incontro, che sebbene isolato e senza repliche, c'è stato. E quell'incontro un po' di eterea favoletta l'avrà senz'altro dipanata, ma noi non eravamo presenti per capire quanto...


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Straziante,poetico,profondo,cuori che battono,mutande che folleggiano,saette che si insinuano in sperduti e ignari anfratti,in tutto questo scintillante e conturbante momento di vita,mi sale dentro un plumbeo pensiero:chissà come batte il cuore di erre,e chissà come sarebbe quel battito se sapesse unA verità nascosta,chissà se la ritmica di quel battito sarebbe contaminata dai bassi e putridi languori sessuali della sua dolce metà che forse tanto dolce non è,e allora eccola la nostra eroina che si consuma fra dieta forzata e desiderio,che aspetta un salvagente nella sua valle di lacrime,come se qualcuno gli avesse puntato una pistola.....
> ma si è lei la nostra eroina,con un presente ellittico e infingardo,voluto alle spalle del suo uomo,e voi adesso mi chiederete:quale sarà il finale della nostra eroina?SEMPLICEMENTE DENTRO UNA FRATTA A PECORINA!


Ciao Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2015)

*CIao*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro


Ti è piaciuto il mio finale origiANALE?


----------



## ipazia (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere quanto immaginario sua stato tolto da quell'unico incontro, che sebbene isolato e senza repliche, c'è stato. E quell'incontro un po' di eterea favoletta l'avrà senz'altro dipanata, ma noi non eravamo presenti per capire quanto...


...quell'incontro è stato una pillola di realtà...

...ovviamente, e non poteva che essere così, ha confermato il costrutto del prima e del dopo...
quell'incontro ha confermato proprio perchè l'immaginario serve a dialogare con se stessi e quando non si riesce a farlo da soli si incontra sempre qualcuno che aiuta quel dialogo...un'interposta persona...

ma ripeto, quando si parla di immaginario, si parla sempre di dialogo con se stessi, l'altro arriva molto molto dopo...


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti è piaciuto il mio finale origiANALE?


Perfetto come sempre...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei [emoji6]
> Per me sarebbe inconcepibile iniziare anche solo un dialogo costruttivo con una persona del genere, figurati instaurare una relazione...


Però fammi capire bene tu con una persona di idee politiche diametralmente opposte alla tue non instauri una relazione ? :singleeye:


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però fammi capire bene tu con una persona di idee politiche diametralmente opposte alla tue non instauri una relazione ? :singleeye:


Certo che sì. 
Ma da idee politiche diverse, che siano di destra, di centro o di sinistra.
Non con chi pensa col braccio alzato. Perché quelli non hanno un'idea politica, anzi non hanno proprio idee (imho) [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non è insormontabile. Ma dovrebbe essere un aspetto fondamentale per mademoiselle. Mentre da come scrive sembra quasi essere eccitata di relazionarsi con una persona a lei così diversa.
> Infatti trovo il post di Brunetta nella sua brutale semplificazione perfetto per porle un interrogativo che Mademoiselle non è riuscita ancora a cogliere...


Il vero ostacolo che trovo ora tra madam e emme è che si sono incontrati una sola volta con molto pathos ma poco costrutto. Quindi  si conosco relativamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> Ma da idee politiche diverse, che siano di destra, di centro o di sinistra.
> Non con chi pensa col braccio alzato. Perché quelli non hanno un'idea politica, anzi non hanno proprio idee (imho) [emoji6]


Si condivido  quindi ne deduciamo che emme è un estremista di destra con tutti gli annessi e connessi? la domanda in realtà sarebbe da rivolgere a madame Non a te ... Excuse moi


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si condivido [emoji14] quindi ne deduciamo che emme è un estremista di destra con tutti gli annessi e connessi? la domanda in realtà sarebbe da rivolgere a madame Non a te ... Excuse moi [emoji14]


di nulla [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti è piaciuto il mio finale origiANALE?


Oscuro sei " ganzo" ... Però madame ha diritto di replica


----------



## tullio (17 Ottobre 2015)

Trovo stranissimo, e interessante perché per me inatteso, che una questione importante siano le opinioni politiche e lo schieramento di emme. Prescindendo dal fatto che essere di sinistra significa anche aspettarsi, sperare, che le persone cambino (l'immobilità, l'identità statica sono attese di destra) la riduzione degli schieramenti a tifo calcistico è tipica della destra più ottusa e accettare questa posizione significa già aver cambiato parte, indipendentemente da chi si vota. Che poi in un forum intitolato al tradimento si pretenda la fedeltà politica come valore intangibile ha del comico. E tuttavia, appunto, interessante perché si impara qualcosa e non è mai male imparare. 

Ora, la nostra nuova amica (almeno: nuova per me: vedo che qui qualcuno aveva forse già parlato con lei) sta chiaramente dialogando con se stessa attraverso due uomini. Nulla di male, anzi, molto di bene. Vuol dire che si cerca e che è aperta al nuovo. Questi due uomini le dicono cose diverse (o attraverso questi due uomini vive cose diverse) e lei sta confrontandosi con novità e cambiamenti. Non a caso, in fondo, ci dice poco di se, visto che si sta cercando. 
Un punto, che mi sembra abbia a modo suo intravisto Oscuro (cielo: sto cominciando a trovarmi troppo daccordo con Oscuro, visto che all'inizio mi aveva preso a parolacce!  ) è che dietro questi dialoghi ci sono due persone che hanno sentimenti e possono soffrire. Insomma: la ricerca va bene ma qui si faranno, comunque, dei danni e sarebbe bello cercare di limitarli. Emme, che sarà fascista ma è un signore (poteva approfittarne e non lo ha fatto), ha chiesto chiarezza ed è disposto ad aspettare. Emme è innamorato? Boh. Ma non mi sembra che la questione sia questa. Comunque poiché con emme lei è stata chiara, per ora va bene così. Diverso con erre che sarà anche il bamboccione che disegna lei (ma lei parla soprattutto con se stessa, era unapremessa su cui mi sembra esistesse un accordo generale di molti, compresa lei) a ha attese e sentimenti. Posto che non è mai una buona cosa per nessuno scambiare la compassione per amore, resta che erre probabilmente aspetta che tutto ricominci come prima. Dovrebbe sapere, a mio avviso, e saperlo presto, che ci sono novità in giro e che la cosa sicura è che non tutto tornerà come prima.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Trovo stranissimo, e interessante perché per me inatteso, che una questione importante siano le opinioni politiche e lo schieramento di emme. Prescindendo dal fatto che essere di sinistra significa anche aspettarsi, sperare, che le persone cambino (l'immobilità, l'identità statica sono attese di destra) la riduzione degli schieramenti a tifo calcistico è tipica della destra più ottusa e accettare questa posizione significa già aver cambiato parte, indipendentemente da chi si vota. Che poi in un forum intitolato al tradimento si pretenda la fedeltà politica come valore intangibile ha del comico. E tuttavia, appunto, interessante perché si impara qualcosa e non è mai male imparare.
> 
> Ora, la nostra nuova amica (almeno: nuova per me: vedo che qui qualcuno aveva forse già parlato con lei) sta chiaramente dialogando con se stessa attraverso due uomini. Nulla di male, anzi, molto di bene. Vuol dire che si cerca e che è aperta al nuovo. Questi due uomini le dicono cose diverse (o attraverso questi due uomini vive cose diverse) e lei sta confrontandosi con novità e cambiamenti. Non a caso, in fondo, ci dice poco di se, visto che si sta cercando.
> Un punto, che mi sembra abbia a modo suo intravisto Oscuro (cielo: sto cominciando a trovarmi troppo daccordo con Oscuro, visto che all'inizio mi aveva preso a parolacce!  ) è che dietro questi dialoghi ci sono due persone che hanno sentimenti e possono soffrire. Insomma: la ricerca va bene ma qui si faranno, comunque, dei danni e sarebbe bello cercare di limitarli. Emme, che sarà fascista ma è un signore (poteva approfittarne e non lo ha fatto), ha chiesto chiarezza ed è disposto ad aspettare. Emme è innamorato? Boh. Ma non mi sembra che la questione sia questa. Comunque poiché con emme lei è stata chiara, per ora va bene così. Diverso con erre che sarà anche il bamboccione che disegna lei (ma lei parla soprattutto con se stessa, era unapremessa su cui mi sembra esistesse un accordo generale di molti, compresa lei) a ha attese e sentimenti. Posto che non è mai una buona cosa per nessuno scambiare la compassione per amore, resta che erre probabilmente aspetta che tutto ricominci come prima. Dovrebbe sapere, a mio avviso, e saperlo presto, che ci sono novità in giro e che la cosa sicura è che non tutto tornerà come prima.


eccolo qua, il salvagente.
grazie, non posso dirti altro.

comunque ho letto tutte le risposte, appena riesco a pensarci un attimo su vi rispondo, prometto.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si condivido  quindi ne deduciamo che emme è un estremista di destra con tutti gli annessi e connessi? la domanda in realtà sarebbe da rivolgere a madame Non a te ... Excuse moi


soprattutto che non abbia idee è tutto d dimostrare. è una delle persone più interessanti che io abbia incontrato, è la mia parte di ordine, la mia disciplina.
è così strano che io sia attratta da ciò che sento diversissimo da me?


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscuro sei " ganzo" ... Però madame ha diritto di replica


non credo di avere molto da replicare, se non che ci è andato giù duro, che ha ragione sulla questione di erre.
non ha ragione sui termini della cosa, in quanto, come diceva un altro forumer, emme è fascista sì, ma un vero signore.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> soprattutto che non abbia idee è tutto d dimostrare. è una delle persone più interessanti che io abbia incontrato, è la mia parte di ordine, la mia disciplina.
> è così strano che io sia attratta da ciò che sento diversissimo da me?


No, affatto. spiegami cosa intendi con la tua parte di ordine e disciplina.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, affatto. spiegami cosa intendi con la tua parte di ordine e disciplina.


beh, ogni volta che parlo con lui mi sento arricchita, mi lascia spunti di riflessione anche sull'ordine da avere nella vita e sulle direzioni da prendere. è un tipo quadrato, dalle spalle larghe, con cui posso anche lasciarmi andare, perché so che sarà lui a tenere le redini.
non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> beh, ogni volta che parlo con lui mi sento arricchita, mi lascia spunti di riflessione anche sull'ordine da avere nella vita e sulle direzioni da prendere. è un tipo quadrato, dalle spalle larghe, con cui posso anche lasciarmi andare, perché so che sarà lui a tenere le redini.
> non so se mi sono spiegata.


Si ti sei spiegata. Hai incontrato l'opposto di erre e visto che la relazione con lui comincia a mostrare segni di difficoltà, trovo sia naturale che emme ti affascini.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ti sei spiegata. Hai incontrato l'opposto di erre e visto che la relazione con lui comincia a mostrare segni di difficoltà, trovo sia naturale che emme ti affascini.


Mi fa piacere, ho letto interventi che la mettevano giù un po' troppo pesante, a mio avviso, solo quello di ipazia, al quale risponderò con piacere, mi aveva dato spunti interessanti.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (19 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non è insormontabile. Ma dovrebbe essere un aspetto fondamentale per mademoiselle. Mentre da come scrive sembra quasi essere eccitata di relazionarsi con una persona a lei così diversa.
> Infatti trovo il post di Brunetta nella sua brutale semplificazione perfetto per porle un interrogativo che Mademoiselle non è riuscita ancora a cogliere...


Ecco, è questo il punto. 
Non sono una sciocca, mi sono ben interrogata sulla cosa. Ma noto che è più facile tagliare corto prendendomi per una scema che pensa di vivere in Romeo e Giulietta o una che non dialoga von se stessa, invece che accettare che la contraddittorietà é parte di noi, la complessità, lo spingersi oltre i limiti. 
É piú facile trincerarsi dietro i paraventi sicuri e poi tagliare con l'accetta tutto ciò che é altro da se', banalizzando e svilendo ciò che non si capisce.
È facile pensare che siano dei bruti picchiatori e teste rasate, é molto più difficile immaginare che esista qualcosa di affascinante e positivo e interessante e costruttivo, visto mai che ci si debba porre delle domande.


----------



## zagor (19 Ottobre 2015)

*Qualche volta.....*



mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
> Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
> Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.
> 
> ...



...non resisto alla tentazione di scrivere due righe. 

Perchè devi soffrire inutilmente? Lascia Erre, vai con Emme. Se non funzionerà (le possibilità sono molte), avrai comunque fatto un'esperienza di un rapporto che ti servirà per il futuro. Un rapporto che ti auguro sarà più equilibrato di quello attuale.  Ti sei mai chiesta come reagirebbe Erre nella sala di attesa di un'ospedale, mentre aspettate i risultati di una Tac?


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> beh, ogni volta che parlo con lui mi sento arricchita, mi lascia spunti di riflessione anche sull'ordine da avere nella vita e sulle direzioni da prendere. è un tipo quadrato, dalle spalle larghe, con cui posso anche lasciarmi andare, *perché so che sarà lui a tenere le redini.*
> non so se mi sono spiegata.




ma non ti piacerà a lungo...questo scambio dei ruoli ti fa sentire bene ora per l'energia che sprigiona una situazione nuova che ha trovato tutto il terreno fertile nella crisi del rapporto con Erre, ma, da come ti descrivi, sei tu che tieni le redini e questo per tua natura.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
> Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
> Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.
> 
> ...


Al momento l'unica considerazione che mi viene da fare è questa: leggendoti viene la voglia di continuare a leggere, bello! descrizioni che pigliano il lettore, quasi lo fanno lo fanno sognare. C'è soltanto una nota stonata che disturba le orecchie, dopo un anno e mezzo già stai la a domandarti che cosa???? Guarda che così il coinvolgimento della lettura sparisce, cade in un baratro dove il teatrino di emozioni e sensazioni cede il posto ad un semplice ormone chiamatosi trombatura del neurone.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Ecco, è questo il punto.
> Non sono una sciocca, mi sono ben interrogata sulla cosa. Ma noto che è più facile tagliare corto prendendomi per una scema che pensa di vivere in Romeo e Giulietta o una che non dialoga von se stessa, invece che accettare che la contraddittorietà é parte di noi, la complessità, lo spingersi oltre i limiti.
> É piú facile trincerarsi dietro i paraventi sicuri e poi tagliare con l'accetta tutto ciò che é altro da se', banalizzando e svilendo ciò che non si capisce.
> È facile pensare che siano dei bruti picchiatori e teste rasate, é molto più difficile immaginare che esista qualcosa di affascinante e positivo e interessante e costruttivo, visto mai che ci si debba porre delle domande.


L'esempio di Capuleti e Montecchi, credevo fosse intuitivo, era per mettere in luce che quella in cui ti sei messa non è una contrapposizione artificiosa come quella tra due famiglie che si contrappongono per questioni di potere ma sono in fondo simili e che i cui componenti non sono riconducibili a un'unica personalità.
Sarebbe ugualmente artificiosa una contrapposizione per etnia.
Ma tu stai parlando di una contrapposizione che dipende da scelte politiche, sociali ed ideologiche così nette da non poter non avere conseguenze nei rapporti interpersonali e sentimentali.
Anzi io personalmente penso che il modo di vivere i rapporti interpersonali sia alla base delle scelte ideologiche. Ma questa è solo una mia idea.
I fatti sono che tu sei per l'estensione dei diritti, lui per la limitazione su principi di sangue, tra l'altro campati per aria.
Ripeto sei libera di rovinarti la vita come vuoi.


----------



## Tessa (19 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'esempio di Capuleti e Montecchi, credevo fosse intuitivo, era per mettere in luce che quella in cui ti sei messa non è una contrapposizione artificiosa come quella tra due famiglie che si contrappongono per questioni di potere ma sono in fondo simili e che i cui componenti non sono riconducibili a un'unica personalità.
> Sarebbe ugualmente artificiosa una contrapposizione per etnia.
> Ma tu stai parlando di una contrapposizione che dipende da scelte politiche, sociali ed ideologiche così nette da non poter non avere conseguenze nei rapporti interpersonali e sentimentali.
> *Anzi io personalmente penso che il modo di vivere i rapporti interpersonali sia alla base delle scelte ideologiche. Ma questa è solo una mia idea.*
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Condivido.


Ma vaffanculo tu e lei, dai.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo tu e lei, dai.



Grazie per l'esempio confermante.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie per l'esempio confermante.


Sì certo. Io tradisco impunemente, quindi sono un evidente fassista, bruto e cativo. Tu cornuta e felice, profondissima e quasi infallbile per autodefinizione, bella, brava e chiaramente comunista.

Porca merda.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì certo. Io tradisco impunemente, quindi sono un evidente fassista, bruto e cativo. Tu cornuta e felice, profondissima e quasi infallbile per autodefinizione, bella, brava e chiaramente comunista.
> 
> Porca merda.


Poverino. Menomale che ti ritieni con le palle. Où lo hai scritto tu eh, chi tradisce ha il coraggio di dare vita alle proprie voglie. Si sa che dare vita alle propria voglie è sinonimo di coraggio, di palle. Soprattutto all'insaputa della moglie. 

PS: Moglie=Cornuta. E si sa che se si cerca la definizione di moglie esce cornuta, eh? 

PS,PS: Non scassare gli zebedei se si legge moglie/marito che non è tanto il discorso cattolico che metto in mezzo. Metto in mezzo le palle che tanto si citano e che non si escono dando la possibilità ad altri di godere delle proprie voglie. Aiutiamo i fedeli a godere! liberiamoli dalle loro false moralità! 

PSPSPS: Ma dire che trombo fuori casa e mi ci trovo bene anche alla faccia di chi non sa nulla, che minchia ci vuole.


----------



## Nobody (19 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> soprattutto che non abbia idee è tutto d dimostrare. è una delle persone più interessanti che io abbia incontrato, è la mia parte di ordine, la mia disciplina.
> *è così strano che io sia attratta da ciò che sento diversissimo da me?*


sarebbe strano il contrario  se una persona è intelligente, va bene rapportarcisi (per amicizia amore o anche una semplice discussione)  a prescindere dall'idea politica. A meno che qualcuno sostenga che tutti i fascisti siano degli idioti ignoranti...


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2015)

ma in che senso questo tizio è fascista, nel 2015?
nostalgico? di estrema destra tipo casa puond? 

comunque anche secondo me le persone molto diverse possono essere affascinanti, dipende
ad es. gli ultrà del calcio mi sembrano diversissimi da me ma per nulla affascinanti


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì certo. Io tradisco impunemente, quindi sono un evidente fassista, bruto e cativo. Tu cornuta e felice, profondissima e quasi infallbile per autodefinizione, bella, brava e chiaramente comunista.
> 
> Porca merda.


quoto sopra e non la merda però


----------



## Domhet (19 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Ecco, è questo il punto.
> Non sono una sciocca, mi sono ben interrogata sulla cosa. Ma noto che è più facile tagliare corto prendendomi per una scema che pensa di vivere in Romeo e Giulietta o una che non dialoga von se stessa, invece che accettare che la contraddittorietà é parte di noi, la complessità, lo spingersi oltre i limiti.
> É piú facile trincerarsi dietro i paraventi sicuri e poi tagliare con l'accetta tutto ciò che é altro da se', banalizzando e svilendo ciò che non si capisce.
> È facile pensare che siano dei bruti picchiatori e teste rasate, é molto più difficile immaginare che esista qualcosa di affascinante e positivo e interessante e costruttivo, visto mai che ci si debba porre delle domande.



Nel fascismo non c'è nulla di interessante e costruttivo. Il fatto è che lo scontro tra voi due non è mai emerso perchè non vivete insieme la quotidianitá. Quando avrai la sua presenza, otterrai anche la sua assenza. È anche il motivo per cui Suite francese è una porcata.


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Ecco, è questo il punto.
> Non sono una sciocca, mi sono ben interrogata sulla cosa. Ma noto che è più facile tagliare corto prendendomi per una scema che pensa di vivere in Romeo e Giulietta o una che non dialoga von se stessa, invece che accettare che la contraddittorietà é parte di noi, la complessità, lo spingersi oltre i limiti.
> É piú facile trincerarsi dietro i paraventi sicuri e poi tagliare con l'accetta tutto ciò che é altro da se', banalizzando e svilendo ciò che non si capisce.
> È facile pensare che siano dei bruti picchiatori e teste rasate, é molto più difficile immaginare che esista qualcosa di affascinante e positivo e interessante e costruttivo, visto mai che ci si debba porre delle domande.


ciao 

non è che si taglia corto prendendoti per scema, è che sembra abbastanza paradossale un'attrazione mentale per qualcuno che incarna ciò contro cui tu lotti (essendo militante).

nei film succede pure, per carità, tipo Metalmeccanico e parrucchiera bla bla , però nella vita reale e concreta stride un pochino. O perlomeno, a me, per la mia esperienza.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> non è che si taglia corto prendendoti per scema, è che sembra abbastanza paradossale un'attrazione mentale per qualcuno che incarna ciò contro cui tu lotti (essendo militante).
> 
> nei film succede pure, per carità, tipo Metalmeccanico e parrucchiera bla bla , però nella vita reale e concreta stride un pochino. O perlomeno, a me, per la mia esperienza.


Quello che stride a me è altro. Entrare in un forum come questo andando a scrivere una storia del genere non mi quadra.

Se ho tanta necessità di capirmi, di essere consigliato/a su una storia come quella descritta in maniera così romantica, struggente e direi anche assillante per chi la scrive, visto il desiderio che si ha per un altro "nel giro di un anno e mezzo" .... bhe, a me è quell'anno e mezzo che stona. Non si può dopo un anno e mezzo tormentarsi e cercare un forum come tradimento per avere delle risposte a delle infatuazioni da ragazzina. Si, perchè semplicemente di infatuazione stiamo a parlare. un anno e mezzo con erre e con l'altro? I tempi si accorciano come alle scuole medie dove tra una ragazza e l'altra e magari qualche professoressa l'ormone andava a stelle. perchè di questo stiamo a parlare, di ormone. E non mi si venga a dire che ha conosciuto erre in un anno e mezzo ed emme in quanto tempo? Minchia velocissima ad inquadrare le persone nell'anima.


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che stride a me è altro. Entrare in un forum come questo andando a scrivere una storia del genere non mi quadra.
> 
> Se ho tanta necessità di capirmi, di essere consigliato/a su una storia come quella descritta in maniera così romantica, struggente e direi anche assillante per chi la scrive, visto il desiderio che si ha per un altro "nel giro di un anno e mezzo" .... bhe, a me è quell'anno e mezzo che stona. Non si può dopo un anno e mezzo tormentarsi e cercare un forum come tradimento per avere delle risposte a delle infatuazioni da ragazzina. Si, perchè semplicemente di infatuazione stiamo a parlare. un anno e mezzo con erre e con l'altro? I tempi si accorciano come alle scuole medie dove tra una ragazza e l'altra e magari qualche professoressa l'ormone andava a stelle. perchè di questo stiamo a parlare, di ormone. E non mi si venga a dire che ha conosciuto erre in un anno e mezzo ed emme in quanto tempo? Minchia velocissima ad inquadrare le persone nell'anima.


zzù a me non è questo che stona.. perchè io ho i templi biblici per coinvolgermi, ma c'è anche chi si coinvolge e poi disamora in tempi brevi... 

sicuramente comunque è tutta roba di passione e attrazione, i sentimenti sono abbastanza marginali..


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> zzù a me non è questo che stona.. perchè io ho i templi biblici per coinvolgermi, ma c'è anche chi si coinvolge e poi disamora in tempi brevi...
> 
> sicuramente comunque è tutta roba di passione e attrazione, i sentimenti sono abbastanza marginali..


ahahahaahaha poi ti spiego. ma non credo c'è ne sia bisogno.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbe strano il contrario  se una persona è intelligente, va bene rapportarcisi (per amicizia amore o anche una semplice discussione)  a prescindere dall'idea politica. A meno che qualcuno sostenga che tutti i fascisti siano degli idioti ignoranti...


Ma infatti non si può generalizzare, indiscutibilmente avere ideologie politiche opposte può creare dei problemi ma a meno che mademoiselle non usi molotov e emme spranghe come modo di interagire con il prossimo, si può tentare. Resto dell'idea che il vero ostacolo ( a parte la,preesistente relazione con erre ) sia il fatto che si sono incontrati una sola volta.


----------



## Horny (19 Ottobre 2015)

Ma ho letto male io o ci si preoccupa
delle tendenze politiche di un tizio che si è visto una volta?
surreale


----------



## Horny (19 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non si può generalizzare, indiscutibilmente avere ideologie politiche opposte può creare dei problemi ma a meno che mademoiselle non usi molotov e emme spranghe come modo di interagire con il prossimo, si può tentare. Resto dell'idea che il vero ostacolo ( a parte la,preesistente relazione con erre ) sia il fatto che si sono incontrati una sola volta.


ahhhh allora non ho letto male.
divertentissimo :mexican::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ahhhh allora non ho letto male.
> divertentissimo :mexican::carneval:


Cosa ? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cosa ? :carneval:


Che la fanciulla sta tra in pe' sto gibilé (sta facendo una questione) per uno visto una volta.


----------



## Ryoga74 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'esempio di Capuleti e Montecchi, credevo fosse intuitivo, era per mettere in luce che quella in cui ti sei messa non è una contrapposizione artificiosa come quella tra due famiglie che si contrappongono per questioni di potere ma sono in fondo simili e che i cui componenti non sono riconducibili a un'unica personalità.
> Sarebbe ugualmente artificiosa una contrapposizione per etnia.
> Ma tu stai parlando di una contrapposizione che dipende da scelte politiche, sociali ed ideologiche così nette da non poter non avere conseguenze nei rapporti interpersonali e sentimentali.
> Anzi io personalmente penso che il modo di vivere i rapporti interpersonali sia alla base delle scelte ideologiche. Ma questa è solo una mia idea.
> ...


Volevo rispondere io al suo post, visto che replicava a un mio messaggio. Ma questo racchiude perfettamente ciò che penso, quoto in toto...



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo tu e lei, dai.


Tu potresti avere tutte le ragioni di questo mondo (non le hai, rassegnati) ma una replica del genere denota perfettamente il tuo senso critico e la tua capacità dialettica nel replicare con costrutto e argomentazioni argute a pensieri e congetture che non condividi. 
Essendo coprotagonista di un rapporto che sta per chiudersi causa tradimento da parte della mia consorte, in quanto tradito a pelle già non mi stai simpatico, questo post di offesa gratuita a due donne non fa che acuire il mio senso di disagio nel leggere i tuoi post...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tu potresti avere tutte le ragioni di questo mondo (non le hai, rassegnati) ma una replica del genere denota perfettamente il tuo senso critico e la tua capacità dialettica nel replicare con costrutto e argomentazioni argute a pensieri e congetture che non condividi.
> Essendo coprotagonista di un rapporto che sta per chiudersi causa tradimento da parte della mia consorte, in quanto tradito a pelle già non mi stai simpatico, questo post di offesa gratuita a due donne non fa che acuire il mio senso di disagio nel leggere i tuoi post...


Mi sono cagato addosso.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che la fanciulla sta tra in pe' sto gibilé (sta facendo una questione) per uno visto una volta.


Fortuna mi hai tradotto il dialetto ( non c'avrei capito na mazza)


----------



## perplesso (19 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'esempio di Capuleti e Montecchi, credevo fosse intuitivo, era per mettere in luce che quella in cui ti sei messa non è una contrapposizione artificiosa come quella tra due famiglie che si contrappongono per questioni di potere ma sono in fondo simili e che i cui componenti non sono riconducibili a un'unica personalità.
> Sarebbe ugualmente artificiosa una contrapposizione per etnia.
> Ma tu stai parlando di una contrapposizione che dipende da scelte politiche, sociali ed ideologiche così nette da non poter non avere conseguenze nei rapporti interpersonali e sentimentali.
> Anzi io personalmente penso che il modo di vivere i rapporti interpersonali sia alla base delle scelte ideologiche. Ma questa è solo una mia idea.
> ...


lascia perdere le valutazioni politiche,chè palesemente non hai idea di cosa lei stia dicendo.

un "fascista" ed una ragazza di sinistra in pars destruens sulla critica alla società capitalista hanno molto più in comune di quanto possa avere lei con me, che sono un paleo.

differiscono sulla pars costruens, ma anche lì bisogna vedere anzitutto lui a che corrente del pensiero di destra appartiene ed idem lei.     


per dirne una.

concentriamoci semmai sullo sconvolgimento emotivo che la nostra nuova amica ha vissuto con un solo (per ora) incontro e vediamo che cosa ne può trarre.

ad occhio direi che intanto dovrebbe trovare il modo di chiudere con questo Erre, chè parvemi che non ci sia motivo per continuare con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere le valutazioni politiche,chè palesemente non hai idea di cosa lei stia dicendo.
> 
> un "fascista" ed una ragazza di sinistra in pars destruens sulla critica alla società capitalista hanno molto più in comune di quanto possa avere lei con me, che sono un paleo.
> 
> ...


Scusa, con tutto il rispetto dovuto all'admin, non è che tu sai tutto di tutto e gli altri per definizione conoscono solo il tempo di cottura della pasta giusto perché c'è scritto sulla confezione, non credo che per esporre il proprio parere sia richiesto un curriculum vitae. Magari qualcuno qualche cosa sa, ogni tanto.


----------



## perplesso (19 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, con tutto il rispetto dovuto all'admin, non è che tu sai tutto di tutto e gli altri per definizione conoscono solo il tempo di cottura della pasta giusto perché c'è scritto sulla confezione, non credo che per esporre il proprio parere sia richiesto un curriculum vitae. Magari qualcuno qualche cosa sa, ogni tanto.


io non so tutto di tutto.   affatto.   ma qualcosa so.  ad esempio so che se tu mi riduci il concetto di militanza destra-sinistra a spranghe e pensieri vuoti ne deduco che di questo argomento non ne sai.

così come è evidente da quello che hai scritto che non sai quanti punti di dialogo aperto ci possano essere tra persone di orientamenti politici apparentemente opposti.    

per questo ti ho fatto l'esempio della critica alla società capitalista.    pure tu,se ti omettessi il nome ed il gruppo di appartenenza di determinati soggetti, potresti scoprire alcune affinità e persino di poter condividere alcune idee di gente che all'impronta diresti ai tuoi antipodi.

quindi evitate di dire alla nostra nuova amica che è difficile pensare ad una relazione con un uomo così.   credo lo sappia da sola.

ha anche detto di avere 28 anni.   è un momento di cambiamento importante.    credo che sia notorio quanto mi incazzo quando leggo che a 28-30 anni ci si definisca ancora ragazzi.

se si vuole però che a 28 anni si inizi ad essere veramente a pensarsi come donne e/o uomini, anche noi cerchiamo di usare un registro diverso.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che stride a me è altro. Entrare in un forum come questo andando a scrivere una storia del genere non mi quadra.
> 
> Se ho tanta necessità di capirmi, di essere consigliato/a su una storia come quella descritta in maniera così romantica, struggente e direi anche assillante per chi la scrive, visto il desiderio che si ha per un altro "nel giro di un anno e mezzo" .... bhe, a me è quell'anno e mezzo che stona. Non si può dopo un anno e mezzo tormentarsi e cercare un forum come tradimento per avere delle risposte a delle infatuazioni da ragazzina. Si, perchè semplicemente di infatuazione stiamo a parlare. un anno e mezzo con erre e con l'altro? I tempi si accorciano come alle scuole medie dove tra una ragazza e l'altra e magari qualche professoressa l'ormone andava a stelle. perchè di questo stiamo a parlare, di ormone. E non mi si venga a dire che ha conosciuto erre in un anno e mezzo ed emme in quanto tempo? Minchia velocissima ad inquadrare le persone nell'anima.


dunque sarei una ragazzina cazzara?
ti ringrazio molto per la tua visione del mondo, come se non fosse possibile interrogarsi per delle cose che si vivono.
Mi aspettavo che in un forum come questo si approfondissero determinate cose, si fosse molto più pronti a capire gli altri e le altre, proprio perché o segnati da certe esperienze o proprio perché, non essendo un forum di auto, è evidente che un posto del genere è appositamente pensato per problematiche un po' più profonde ed interiori, che denotano un certo interesse per il sentire altrui. Mi aspettavo una maggiore empatia, forse sbagliavo, e avrei dovuto tenere per me la mia 'infatuazione da ragazzina'


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> dunque sarei una ragazzina cazzara?
> ti ringrazio molto per la tua visione del mondo, come se non fosse possibile interrogarsi per delle cose che si vivono.
> Mi aspettavo che in un forum come questo si approfondissero determinate cose, si fosse molto più pronti a capire gli altri e le altre, proprio perché o segnati da certe esperienze o proprio perché, non essendo un forum di auto, è evidente che un posto del genere è appositamente pensato per problematiche un po' più profonde ed interiori, che denotano un certo interesse per il sentire altrui. Mi aspettavo una maggiore empatia, forse sbagliavo, e avrei dovuto tenere per me la mia 'infatuazione da ragazzina'


Ma tu, cosa vuoi approfondire? Non conosci erre, non conosci emme non conosci nulla! che c'è da approfondire? Che ti ritrovi in pieno ormone? Bene dai sfogo all'ormone, e mica dargli sfogo è sbagliato.Sono esperienze che devi fare, punto. 

Cosa mi fa incazzare? Mi fa incazzare quello che hai scritto nel post iniziale. Per me hai fatto la caricatura del romanticismo che passa da un mese all'altro attraverso una nuova conoscenza, che ti acchiappa nonostante non conosci, non vivi la persona! quindi ritorno sempre al discorso ragazzina, ma anche se avessi 50 saresti una ragazzina.


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Quante domande interessanti, ci provo a dare una risposta senza impazzire definitivamente.
> 
> parto dalla fine.
> ho 28 anni, e no, erre non sa che ho fatto crack. non capirebbe, non è abituato ad analizzare in termini empatici le questioni.
> ...


e se invece provaste a fondere il vostro diverso pensiero per vedere che cosa ne esce fuori?

non è vero che siate condannati a scegliere.   o meglio

potreste fare una scelta talmente controcorrente da generare qualcosa di nuovo.   vale almeno la pena tentare.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
> Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
> Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.
> 
> ...


Ciao Stellina 

sai già come la penso su tutta questa storia. 
conosco te e conosco emme. 

Vivitela, comunque vada... non restare con l'amaro in bocca per non aver affrontato l'ignoto.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Stellina
> 
> sai già come la penso su tutta questa storia.
> conosco te e conosco emme.
> ...


Menomale averti ascoltato, ora non sarei al punto dove sono, e tu sai.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se invece provaste a fondere il vostro diverso pensiero per vedere che cosa ne esce fuori?
> 
> non è vero che siate condannati a scegliere.   o meglio
> 
> potreste fare una scelta talmente controcorrente da generare qualcosa di nuovo.   vale almeno la pena tentare.


cosa intendi in questo caso con 'scelta controcorrente'?
comunque sì, alla fine ho gli sviluppi, vi aggiornerò appena posso


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> cosa intendi in questo caso con 'scelta controcorrente'?
> comunque sì, alla fine ho gli sviluppi, vi aggiornerò appena posso


mah nulla di eclatante.   solo dimostrare che la diversità arricchisce e non distrugge.    vabbeh troppo fumoso.

ne riparliamo quando ti andrà di aggiornarci.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah nulla di eclatante.   solo dimostrare che la diversità arricchisce e non distrugge.    vabbeh troppo fumoso.
> 
> ne riparliamo quando ti andrà di aggiornarci.


anche tra poco, il tempo di finire una roba


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2015)

ci conto


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> cosa intendi in questo caso con 'scelta controcorrente'?
> comunque sì, alla fine ho gli sviluppi, vi aggiornerò appena posso


Ehi ciao


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehi ciao


Ciao bella, tutto bene?
Cosa mi sono persa?
Ero impegolata a vivermi questa cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Ciao bella, tutto bene?
> Cosa mi sono persa?
> Ero impegolata a vivermi questa cosa


Si tutto bene, niente di che solite menate  Brava !!!!!!


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si tutto bene, niente di che solite menate  Brava !!!!!!


Eh si, almeno ora sono più lucida (forse)


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Menomale averti ascoltato, ora non sarei al punto dove sono, e tu sai.


Lo sai che sono la voce dalla tua coscienza


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Eh si, almeno ora sono più lucida (forse)


Se ti va e per quello che puoi, poi magari racconta


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo sai che sono la voce dalla tua coscienza


eh, ma ora taci un po' che vorrei sentire le farfalle.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> eh, ma ora taci un po' che vorrei sentire le farfalle.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sentile sentile. ma prima delle farfalle lo sai che c'è altro da fare...


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sentile sentile. ma prima delle farfalle lo sai che c'è altro da fare...


pure questo è tutto un altro casino.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

*M o R?*



mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
> Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
> Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.
> 
> ...


M ... l'aiuto potrebbe essere di allontanarti da R nel modo meno traumatico possibile che solo tu che lo conosci puoi sapere.


----------



## mademoiselleallumette (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> M ... l'aiuto potrebbe essere di allontanarti da R nel modo meno traumatico possibile che solo tu che lo conosci puoi sapere.


cioè?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> cioè?


Cioè è chiaro che vuoi M e non R per cui prima o poi dovrai parlargli per mettere fine alla storia. Ma solo tu lo conosci e quindi solo tu sai come prenderlo e come dirglielo. A meno che tu non voglia consigli per tenere entrambi ed allora io sono il meno indicato per darteli.


----------



## marisol (20 Novembre 2015)

mademoiselleallumette ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a prendere un bel respiro, mettere su tutti gli Oasis possibili e immaginabili e scrivervi di quella storia che tanto vi aveva colpito questa estate, perché non avevo scritto nulla di che, non vi avevo dato né elementi né dettagli.
> Mi piacerebbe, però, che si capisse che sto passando un periodo un po' così, non sono proprio lucidissima.
> Le cose da dire sarebbero tante e io non sono in grado di seguire nessuna fabula e nessun intreccio, quindi lascio che a parlare sia l'entropia, chiedetemi aggiunte e spiegazioni.
> 
> ...


Ciao. 
Non ho consigli da darti, ci mancherebbe sono la persona meno indicata.
Ho solo uno spunto di riflessione che magari qualcuno ti ha già suggerito.l fatto che Emme sia ai tuoi antipodi in fatto di ideologie potrebbe essere proprio uno dei motivi per cui sei cosi presa da lui. 
Anch'io ho la tua ideologia e sono fortemente attratta da un uomo che ha idee diametralmente opposte alle mie e mi sono chiesta più volte come potesse attrarni quando nel contempo rabbrividisca per alcuni concetti.


----------



## bettypage (21 Novembre 2015)

Ciao.
Una curiosità: mi pare di capire che con Erre l intesa sessuale era esplosiva ma con Emme?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Una curiosità: mi pare di capire che con Erre l intesa sessuale era esplosiva ma con Emme?


Con M perfetta ... visto che non hanno ancora fatto sesso.


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Con M perfetta ... visto che non hanno ancora fatto sesso.


Com'è che si dice? La rosa migliore è quella che non si è ancora colta?


----------

